# Suggestions on Weed killer.



## LittleGreenBarn (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello. We normally do not ever treat our yard, have not since we brought the goats home a few years ago. I am on an acre lot and have 4 Pygmy/Dwarf X. This year however we have Spurweed popping up ALL OVER.

If you are not familiar, it looks soft and fern-like, then in a matter of weeks becomes spiny and has toxins that sting. 
(My dogs will even get stuck out in the yard afraid to move because it's so painful)

I know I could use vinegar, salt and even dishwashing detergent. But this is an extreme outbreak. It is blanketing 2/3 of the yard. Is there anything on the market that is safe for goats, dogs and chickens?

I appreciate any help you all can give. Thank you.


----------



## AzPurpleLady (Jul 11, 2013)

I hope someone answers you on this. I bought some weed killer that I will be using because we're having the worst outbreak ever of weeds after one of our most wet winters that I can remember including getting 3+ feet of snow in a matter of a day and a half. I'm using doggie x-pens to section off areas to spray. Once it's dry then it's safe for the animals. I hope this stuff works so that I can plant grass once the nighttime temps stay above 50.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know of anything that would be safe for animals. What a terrible weed.


----------



## LittleGreenBarn (Mar 26, 2017)

AzPurpleLady said:


> I hope someone answers you on this. I bought some weed killer that I will be using because we're having the worst outbreak ever of weeds after one of our most wet winters that I can remember including getting 3+ feet of snow in a matter of a day and a half. I'm using doggie x-pens to section off areas to spray. Once it's dry then it's safe for the animals. I hope this stuff works so that I can plant grass once the nighttime temps stay above 50.


I do have a separate penned area sectioned off in the yard around their barn I can put them in, too. My husband is adamant about using atrazine, only thing we found that really annihilates it. I am 100% against this, hoping to find another, safer method for my animals, wildlife and overall ecosystem. Good luck to you too! Fingers crossed someone knows of something.

I may just have to designate Saturday to digging it ALL up.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Following! We have it all over too. Ugh!


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

any chance you could weed eat it with a line trimmer? Prevent it from going to seed by periodically line trimming it.


----------



## LittleGreenBarn (Mar 26, 2017)

Island Milker said:


> any chance you could weed eat it with a line trimmer? Prevent it from going to seed by periodically line trimming it.


If it grew upwards that would be a wonderful option. Unfortunately, it grows low to the ground under the grass. It is a horrendous plant.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks for bringing this weed to my attention. I just walked our goat run and it's like a carpet in one area. I hope you find something that works..then I'll grab some too, in the meantime,.I'm going to run to Sams Club and get a lot of vinegar but with the rain coming this weekend I'm not sure I should use it until we have a few days of STRONG sunshine to cook it in.


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

LittleGreenBarn said:


> If it grew upwards that would be a wonderful option. Unfortunately, it grows low to the ground under the grass. It is a horrendous plant.


hold the line trimmer on an angle? you should be able to get it. i do it all the time here to get rid of thistles,i trim it down to the root.

What about planting something in its place? like a bush or blackberry? something the goats would eat..


----------



## LittleGreenBarn (Mar 26, 2017)

Island Milker said:


> hold the line trimmer on an angle? you should be able to get it. i do it all the time here to get rid of thistles,i trim it down to the root.
> 
> What about planting something in its place? like a bush or blackberry? something the goats would eat..


Worth a try! If I don't come up with anything else, I'll certainly try this Saturday. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## LittleGreenBarn (Mar 26, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks for bringing this weed to my attention. I just walked our goat run and it's like a carpet in one area. I hope you find something that works..then I'll grab some too, in the meantime,.I'm going to run to Sams Club and get a lot of vinegar but with the rain coming this weekend I'm not sure I should use it until we have a few days of STRONG sunshine to cook it in.


If it was in one isolated portion of my yard I'd be dousing it in vinegar too. Hope you nuke the hell out it!


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

LittleGreenBarn said:


> Worth a try! If I don't come up with anything else, I'll certainly try this Saturday. Thanks for the advice.


I am imagining a himalayan blackberry overtaking the spurweed and providing you with forage for the goats.


----------



## LittleGreenBarn (Mar 26, 2017)

Island Milker said:


> I am imagining a himalayan blackberry overtaking the spurweed and providing you with forage for the goats.


We do have wild blackberries (not sure what kind, they have thorns though) growing along the one of our fencelines and the goats LOVE them. Trying to avoid spiny plants though in middle of yard. It is smack dab in the middle of the yard and beyond.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

If you do not want to use commercial herbicides, I would use vinegar with a touch of dishsoap. It will knock it down quickly and prevent flowering (and more seeds). 
Unfortunately, planting other plants to crowd out the weed would take years and would require you to keep the goats away while your new plants grow. Then, the goats will likely kill whatever you planted anyway. 
Two years ago I had 1/2 acre of solid blackberries. Two years and 3 to 4 goats later, I have less than half the blackberries.


----------



## LittleGreenBarn (Mar 26, 2017)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> If you do not want to use commercial herbicides, I would use vinegar with a touch of dishsoap. It will knock it down quickly and prevent flowering (and more seeds).
> Unfortunately, planting other plants to crowd out the weed would take years and would require you to keep the goats away while your new plants grow. Then, the goats will likely kill whatever you planted anyway.
> Two years ago I had 1/2 acre of solid blackberries. Two years and 3 to 4 goats later, I have less than half the blackberries.


Thank you. I believe that. They eat everything that I love (loved) out back in their portion of the yard.

I just fear with vinegar, it will kill everything, even the grass. At least I have options. If we do go that route, I'd need 50 gallons or so.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Vinegar generally just kills the part of the plant that it contacts (dries it out). Often that is enough to kill the whole plant. Most grasses will survive that kind of attack and re-sprout from the roots. I don't know how completely vinegar kills Spurweed, but as long as you can keep it from making seeds for a couple of seasons, you'll be fine.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

How deep are the roots of this plant? Would it be possible to scrape off the groumd down to root deepness and plant grass seed or whatever you want over that newly turmed earth? What about burning it? Make a fire break amd burn it all out then replant.


----------



## LittleGreenBarn (Mar 26, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> How deep are the roots of this plant? Would it be possible to scrape off the groumd down to root deepness and plant grass seed or whatever you want over that newly turmed earth? What about burning it? Make a fire break amd burn it all out then replant.


Thank you. From what I can tell the roots are not too deep into the ground. I'm probably going to half dig and half apply a vinegar mixture. If I was to burn it, there would be practically no yard left for grazing. Think I'm gonna do it the hard way.


----------



## LittleGreenBarn (Mar 26, 2017)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Vinegar generally just kills the part of the plant that it contacts (dries it out). Often that is enough to kill the whole plant. Most grasses will survive that kind of attack and re-sprout from the roots. I don't know how completely vinegar kills Spurweed, but as long as you can keep it from making seeds for a couple of seasons, you'll be fine.


I was wary of vinegar killing everything, but I think you may be right. Vinegar and digging up may be my best bet. Thank you so much. I really have my work cut out.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I wonder if ag lime would change the ph of the soil enough to kill it? I was at TSC and saw a bunch there on sale thought I'd toss this out to see if anyone knew.


----------



## LittleGreenBarn (Mar 26, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> I wonder if ag lime would change the ph of the soil enough to kill it? I was at TSC and saw a bunch there on sale thought I'd toss this out to see if anyone knew.


I'm headed to the feed store this week actually to pick up hay. I'll see what advice they offer too. As of now, I regretfully say, vinegar it is....looks like our yards will be smelling like a pickle factory, Saw you were Texas too. You're right, gonna have to wait out this rain.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

LittleGreenBarn said:


> I'm headed to the feed store this week actually to pick up hay. I'll see what advice they offer too. As of now, I regretfully say, vinegar it is....looks like our yards will be smelling like a pickle factory, Saw you were Texas too. You're right, gonna have to wait out this rain.


I believe I'm a bit south of you I'm near-ish to Alvarado, but yep more rain....


----------



## LittleGreenBarn (Mar 26, 2017)

Well, after all that and all the helpful information from everyone, we decided that vinegar is not going to cut it with the amount of Spurweed/Burrweed we have. I appreciate everyone's feedback. This awful weed is growing under the grass and has taken over to a point where we are going to have to treat chemically. So upset about this. 

Wish me luck, I went out to TSC and bought some Gordon's Pasture Pro, it was highly recommended. Even though it says there is no wait period for grazing after it's dried, we are still keeping the goats contained in the small yard for a week. Wish me luck, I am still very apprehensive.


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

sounds like a good idea to wait. are you going to plant anything after it? whats it look like going forward? keeping it bare?


----------



## LittleGreenBarn (Mar 26, 2017)

Island Milker said:


> sounds like a good idea to wait. are you going to plant anything after it? whats it look like going forward? keeping it bare?


Well it supposedly only kills the weeds while keeping the grass alive. I'm really bummed because my goats love munching on the random weeds. Fortunately, we have a large section of the yard that was once bamboo that we cut down and can't drive the mower over to spray and we like to keep it wild, so they'll have that portion to eat random plants and bamboo shoots.

So I guess we shall see... 
I'll keep you posted. Probably going to apply it after the rain we're getting this weekend.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

LittleGreenBarn said:


> Well it supposedly only kills the weeds while keeping the grass alive. I'm really bummed because my goats love munching on the random weeds. Fortunately, we have a large section of the yard that was once bamboo that we cut down and can't drive the mower over to spray and we like to keep it wild, so they'll have that portion to eat random plants and bamboo shoots.
> 
> So I guess we shall see...
> I'll keep you posted. Probably going to apply it after the rain we're getting this weekend.


Yes, please let us know because I'm going to have to do something to my area too!


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

LittleGreenBarn said:


> Well it supposedly only kills the weeds while keeping the grass alive. I'm really bummed because my goats love munching on the random weeds. Fortunately, we have a large section of the yard that was once bamboo that we cut down and can't drive the mower over to spray and we like to keep it wild, so they'll have that portion to eat random plants and bamboo shoots.
> 
> So I guess we shall see...
> I'll keep you posted. Probably going to apply it after the rain we're getting this weekend.


really i am asking if you are going to seed after the spurweed is killed or if you are going to leave it to nature to recolonize the area. might take a while to do that and the spurweed might have a fighting chance to rebound thus making the spraying wasted.
maybe you could sow a perennial clover?

looks like the gordons pasture pro contains 2-4D pretty gross stuff really.
my 2 cents


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

I just thought about this. what about burning the spurweed? is this an option? it wouldn't be toxic at least. and you would have nice lush regrowth.


----------



## LittleGreenBarn (Mar 26, 2017)

Island Milker said:


> I just thought about this. what about burning the spurweed? is this an option? it wouldn't be toxic at least. and you would have nice lush regrowth.


Oh I guess I didn't fully comprehend what you were asking. To answer both questions, the Spurweed is spreading underneath the grass like a low fuzzy blanket in a large part of the yard. So we are hoping the Gordon's only kills that and the grass lives. It is also exposed and growing in other parts like near my chicken coop, I am digging those up. Our plan is to re-sod if it annihilates everything. I like the idea of clover a lot!

My husband was on the phone with one of his friends who does organic gardening and he also, along with others here on this thread suggested burning it too. That may not completely be out of the running now. We are getting lots of rain at the moment. I'll let you know what we end up doing.

Thanks for the advice.

I just want all my creatures, domesticated and wild be remain heathy.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What did you wind up doing? I just cut down a Forrest of weeds out front but haven't attacked my pasture yet. This rain is killing me I can't mow the lower areas because they're like a swamp and these bloody weeds are spreading like crazy.


----------



## LittleGreenBarn (Mar 26, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> What did you wind up doing? I just cut down a Forrest of weeds out front but haven't attacked my pasture yet. This rain is killing me I can't mow the lower areas because they're like a swamp and these bloody weeds are spreading like crazy.


Sorry!!! I never replied because we have to replace the goat enclosure fence and all this rain and wind have made it to where we decided to hold off as well. We are doing the fence on Saturday, hopefully . Then we are going to spray with Gordon's Pasture Plus. I added a picture of it, we got it at the Tractor Supply. I'll come back next week and let you know if it worked. Still keeping the grazing animals off it for at least a week, even though it says 24hours to be safe.

It doesn't say it works on Burrweed, but I have my fingers crossed it may. This really is our last resort, using this. I tried digging some up and weed eating, but this stuff is so resilient, it needs to be poisoned. I'll be in touch. I promise!


----------



## LittleGreenBarn (Mar 26, 2017)

After all the rain it has spread like wildfire and it makes up pretty much the entirety of the pasture area. There will still be one portion we can leave untreated, which I am thankful for that. 

Going to keep the goats in the barn and the chickens in the coop for the duration of actual spraying, just to be safe.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'll keep my fingers crossed it works well for you! Watch yourself tomorrow we have wild weather coming! They're saying torrential rain, severe storms, hail and high winds the whole shebang


----------



## LittleGreenBarn (Mar 26, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed it works well for you! Watch yourself tomorrow we have wild weather coming! They're saying torrential rain, severe storms, hail and high winds the whole shebang


Thanks!! You too!! About to clean the barn and coop out really good, have a feeling everybody is gonna want to hole up in there tomorrow. Take care!!! I'll be in touch!!


----------



## LittleGreenBarn (Mar 26, 2017)

The burweed is turning brown, possibly from so much rain? I don't know.. the plants have already dropped their spurs so spraying at this point would be null. 

We are going to use it as a pre- emergent early next Spring and not spray this year. 

At least the natural balance will be kept for the rest of the year. Those spurs hurt so bad, but luckily the goats have hooves and the chickens don't mind. Just no bare feet and the dogs can't enjoy the yard this year.


----------

